# Frozen Pork Belly....



## inkjunkie (Jan 29, 2015)

Will be getting another frozen belly in the near future. Would like to thaw it in the fridge, take a piece of it off and refreeze the rest of it for use at a later date...will this be safe? And will the multiple freezes effect the quality of the balance of it....

Sure the answer is here somewhere, just have not found it.....


----------



## foamheart (Jan 29, 2015)

Cut it frozen, that fat is pretty easy to carve thru.


----------



## themule69 (Jan 30, 2015)

I agree with Foam.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## rgautheir20420 (Jan 30, 2015)

Foamheart said:


> Cut it frozen, that fat is pretty easy to carve thru.


----------



## atomicsmoke (Jan 30, 2015)

While cutting frozen is the best way to handle this situation I am going to add the following in case the question is looked up later:
It is safe to re-freeze meat that was thawed in the fridge. There will be some loss in quality.


----------



## themule69 (Jan 30, 2015)

atomicsmoke said:


> While cutting frozen is the best way to handle this situation I am going to add the following in case the question is looked up later:
> It is safe to re-freeze meat that was thawed in the fridge. There will be some loss in quality.









[sub]  X2[/sub]

[sub]Happy smoken.[/sub]

[sub]David[/sub]


----------

